# Tc 11



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

I was at a hardware store looking for a pin oiler. The guy helping me out asked what for and I said to use on my HO Slot Cars. He said that the pin oiler TC 11 is the answer.

It appears to be a lubricant against rust. Very fine needle so that is a plus. Any thoughts on TC 11.


----------

